# Coolant Leak 2010 X5 48i



## BigMonkeyHat21 (6 mo ago)

Hey I’m new to the group and need some help before I pay serious outta packet money. I have a coolant leak on the passenger side of my X5 (see attachment image). I have no idea where the leak is coming from checked my reservoir tank it’s not leaking it’s still full only thing different I noticed was once I opened the cap I started seeing bubbles came from a tiny hole at the top of the reservoir tank. Can anyone help?


----------



## jwentland53008 (6 mo ago)

Ok so to me it looks like those bubbles are coming into the Reservoir via the return hose. That's normal. Is it a slow leak?


----------

